# Can't get stickers off



## Tammi911 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello All, 
I recently purchased two does at auction and they put large stickers on their necks with a glue stick. I feel silly in asking but what takes them off?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Can you cut the hair from under them? If not, maybe googone in very small doses...Be careful they don't lick it. Wash the spot afterwards...


----------



## Tammi911 (Jul 28, 2013)

I started cutting the hair on one but they are so squirmy and it is so close to the skin, I was afraid I was going to cut her. This stuff is like super glue. I was thinking about trying a little Dawn and water in a spray bottle but I know they hate getting wet and getting the Dawn out might be rough. It was my first auction and I didn't think to ask when I was there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have an electric shaver that you could use on them?


----------



## Tammi911 (Jul 28, 2013)

I didn't think about an electric shaver... Shhh don't tell my husband, it's his lol. Think he will notice the red Boer fuzz?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just tell him his beard is looking a little red!


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

yes I no I hate them!! I had to grab the tag why the goat was on the ground and make her run off then hold the tag and snatch them back. they holler but it will come off if you do it till it comes loose. they will holler but it comes off. again I hate it but gotta do it.


----------



## Tammi911 (Jul 28, 2013)

Lol too bad he doesn't have red hair. 

I agree with you completely! They are horrible. I tried pulling it off but it just won't give. I mean it was down to the skin in some places. Why can't they just use the tag numbers already on their ears? Or can their be duplicates?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Man, and I thought price stickers on plastic was dumb....this takes the cake :/


----------



## Tammi911 (Jul 28, 2013)

I am changing topics but have any of you tried the wooden spools with the brushes?


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

yes and some of them are on there so good till it pulls there fur out then they have a bald spot for a little while maybe jerk fast and it will give


----------



## Tammi911 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello Karen,
I just wanted to let you know that we shaved the tags off yesterday. It went very well considering that we cut their feet for the first time as well. I made one of the babies bleed (I fell terrible about it). I should have started with them instead of my 150lb hard heads. Thanks again! Oh and my husband volunteered to use his shaver (of course the catch is that he gets a new one LOL, saw that coming!) Take care!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you! Hey, your husband is happy now too!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Pam cooking spray..I discovered how great hat stuff was while putting up those sticky fly strips lol..works like a charm to remove any sticky gunk..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tammi911 said:


> I am changing topics but have any of you tried the wooden spools with the brushes?


Tammi911 please start your own Topic on that. So it can be seen and answered by more members.


----------



## Tammi911 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok thank you!


----------

